# Información sobre amplificador y ruido



## Geo (Mar 18, 2006)

Qué tal, en un curso me han pedido que diseñe un circuito para amplificar una señal de un voltaje muy pequeño (1mV - 1 KHz) unas 10000 veces, el chiste es plantear una manera de eliminar el ruido (la idea es encontrar un diseño para posteriormente poder aplicarlo a señales todavía más pequeñas - microvolts). Ando algo oxidado en electrónica analógica y por ello me atrevo a preguntar sobre qué temas me podrían servir para este trabajo. ¿Amplificadores de instrumentación? ¿Usar un amplificador diferencial como entrada? ¿Amplificar por etapas, filtrar cada etapa?

Cualquier comentario al respecto se los agradezco de antemano.

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------



## Geo (Mar 20, 2006)

Lo primero que pensé es usar un par de amplificador inversores de ganancia -100 (para obtener una ganancia de 10000), entre los dos colocar un filtro pasa banda con frecuencias un poco abajo y arriba de 1KHz. Sin embargo, lo siento demasiado simple (aunque no recuerdo cómo diseñar filtros activos, pero es algo que puedo investigar), ya que cuando lo pidieron sentí que sería mucho más complicado.

También he pensado en utilizar un amplificador de instrumentación como entrada al circuito (para la primera etapa de amplificación), aunque no estoy seguro de las ventajas que me presente.

Al menos alguien que me comente si voy bien o mal .

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------

